# Purity Solutions



## chucko (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone ever tried their products?
Prices are pretty good but Ive read caber isnt stable in liquid - and they sell liquid caber...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 13, 2011)

caber is not stable in liquid form.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> caber is not stable in liquid form.



Interesting....


----------



## bigrene (Dec 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> caber is not stable in liquid form.



If that's true it should make you wonder about the lab, hmm


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 14, 2011)

This lab provides a copy of their third party testing that is done on every batch of all their products.  They also claim that they are sophisticated enough to make liquid caber.  I'm not sure of the name of the third party testing lab, but it's supposed to be one of the best.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 14, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> This lab provides a copy of their third party testing that is done on every batch of all their products.  They also claim that they are sophisticated enough to make liquid caber.  I'm not sure of the name of the third party testing lab, but it's supposed to be one of the best.



Yea I noticed that also. There product looks nice and the fact that they are throwing in the lab reports is awesome BUT I have only seen them on one forum....


----------



## VladTepes (Dec 14, 2011)

I got their letro, caber, clomid and arimidex. I had heard caber was no good in liquid but I took a chance because LMG gave me prolactin issues and I needed something fast. Caber+letro knocked it out very quickly, so they are legit.


----------



## chucko (Dec 14, 2011)

I may give them a try, prices were pretty cheap too.


----------

